

DripStat MMO Game - Eduard
https://dripstat.com/game/

======
joshdance
Mini rant: Everyone can use their time as they please of course, but I feel
like these types of games rely on addiction, and obsessive compulsive
tenancies to succeed. Surely there is a better use of time than clicking
thousands of times. These games have literally one variable (click speed) and
it is mathematically impossible to get 'better' faster. It all depends on
time, and time is one thing we can't get back.

------
zyxley
> signup wants a real name and company

No thanks.

------
lectrick
It's a copy of CookieClicker

[http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/](http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/)

------
TrainedMonkey
For people who want to see where this goes without spending half a day
clicking there is a chrome extension that makes this game "easier".

------
gerbal
How is this an MMO?

~~~
Eduard
Because the more people play this game, the faster new DripStat features will
be released

~~~
amphi
Seems like a weak reason to call it an MMO. I would say this is true for most
projects, unless I'm missing something

------
Chromozon
/productivity

